# Ls6 Cam Install



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have recently installed an LS6 cam in my 6 spd Goat and holy crap did it wake it up!!!!! I did the install in about 5.5 hours, I don't have dyno figures yet but it really helped, the cam is calm at idle and really comes alive at 2500 RPM plus! We will be selling the cam and springs as a package for $349.99!!!!
(INCL. 16 VALVE SPRINGS AND 1 CAMSHAFT) :cheers :cool


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Does any of this stuff fit the LS2 or is it a different monster?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

So far I'm thinking its different..... I'm on the other line w/ GM and asking if we offer any performance cams for the LS2, will keep you posted! :cheers


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes please let me know!! cause the only stock in my vocabulary is when I call the parts guy and as if what i want is in stock!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I got put on hold so long I hung up........back on hold again......... :willy:
and now its too late and their freakin' closed.... :willy:


----------



## ls2dude (Jan 2, 2005)

That's expensive. You might want to try your competition.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

whats up steve :cheers might wanna hook our gto brothers and sisters up with hmm how should i say this lol GRILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZ arty: arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If thats expensive, then what's cheap???


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Grilles look good! Glad I could help! :cheers :cool


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> If thats expensive, then what's cheap???



Not sure but I thought he was talking about the phone call, having to stay on hold that long.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, GM loves to put their dealers on eternal hold..........., no offense taken, just curious. :cheers


----------



## ls2dude (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm talking about the parts prices. It is too expensive.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Then what is cheap?


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

Legionaire said:


> Yes please let me know!! cause the only stock in my vocabulary is when I call the parts guy and as if what i want is in stock!


 I'll second that! If I'm shellin' out the cash, then I want what I'm payin' for. If you aint gotta wait for your money, I shouldn't have to wait for what I want.

Maximental


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Thats not really what I meant by that! LOL! I was stating that I don't leave my car stock


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Man I'm confused, just not with it today, I'm still waiting on a call from GM, as soon as I know you'll know! :cheers


----------



## TM2FLI (Jan 17, 2005)

Legionaire....did you know that the 05 LS2 already has that LS6 cam in it already? Don't waste your money, this is something for the 04 LS1 guys.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

No it is not the LS6 cam, I just got a phone call from GM and yes I agree don't waste your money! The lift on the LS2 is .500 I&E and the lobe seperation is 118, LS6 cam is a .525 I&E with a lobe seperation of 117.5, so you're not gonna feel a difference! :cheers


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

The 2005 LS2 uses the 2001 385HP LS6 profile.

1998 - 2000 Fbody
202/210 int/exh @ 0.05" duration
0.496" / 0.496" int/exh lift
116 LSA

2001 - 2002 Fbody
197/207 int/exh @ 0.05" duration
0.467" / 0.479" int/exh lift
116 LSA

2001+ LS1 Corvette cam
198/208 int/exh @ 0.05" duration
0.500" / 0.500" int/exh lift
116 LSA

2001 LS6 cam
207/217 int/exh @ 0.05" duration
0.525" / 0.525" int/exh lift
116 LSA 

2002+ LS6 cam
204/218 int/exh @ 0.05" duration
0.551" / 0.547" int/exh lift
117 LSA


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

We were talking about the cam that I used, and the cam is different than the ones you've listed,(i.e. duration and lobe seperation) it is true, however, that they are almost the same. I got my specs straight from a GM engineer. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

BTW, not tuned with cat back, slp long tubes, 85 mm maf, 160 t-stat, and the ls6 cam I made 340.9 rwhp and 324.9 ft lbs tq !!! :cheers


----------

